# FINALLY!!!



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

3 rd time is a charm....3 rd trip to saskatchwan for fall snows and we finally piled them up a bit. Killed 253 in 4 hunts with 5 guys. Had a 100 bird day...can't wait to go back!!!!! Gotta figure out how to get pictures down in size to be able to upload...this was our worst day at 33.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the pic's! I am ready to shoot some snows :sniper: :sniper: . How big of a spread were you using?


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

60...full bodies...240 tnt shells...50 dozen sillosocks...30 fliers


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Way to get after em.


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

Specks and canadas didn't mind the fliers???


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Specks didn't seem to mind the fliers. We passed on shooting them as we were working snows in. Could have shot a bunch more of them.


----------

